# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Lucida (Sirius), open-source digital assistant, Clarity Lab, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Clarity Lab

Jason Mars

----------


## Airicist

Sirius: Quick Demo (Web Interface) 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> A demo of Sirius using the web interface presented by Johann Hauswald of Clarity Lab.

----------


## Airicist

Sirius: An open-source digital assistant

Published on Mar 13, 2015




> An open-source computing system you command with your voice like Apple’s Siri is designed to spark a new generation of “intelligent personal assistants” for wearables and other devices. It could also lead to much-needed advancements in the datacenter infrastructure to support them.
> 
> Sirius, built by University of Michigan engineering researchers, is similar to Siri, Microsoft Cortana and Google Now – robust applications that accept voice instructions and questions, interpret them, and answer in spoken words. Sirius even uses many of the algorithms. But unlike its expensive and locked-down commercial counterparts, Sirius is free and can be customized. “Now the core technology is out of the bag, and we all have access to it,” said Jason Mars, an assistant professor of computer science and engineering. “Instead of making an app to run on the Apple Watch, for example, maybe I could make my own watch. We’re very excited to see what the world comes together to build and learn with Sirius as a starting point.”
> 
> Mars sees Sirius as an important platform for research into the development of next-generation warehouse computing. It gives researchers a testbed for studying how the datacenters that process voice-enabled queries should evolve to keep up with escalating pressure from wearable gadgets. Voice-enabled queries, the researchers found, can be more than 100 times more computationally intensive than a simple text web search. They calculated that if voice were to supplant text for web queries, datacenter infrastructure would need to grow by 165 times.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researchers just built a free, open-source version of Siri"

by Jordan Novet
March 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sirius: Like Siri, but it’s open source and backed by Google"

by Levi Sumagaysay
March 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sirius: Modeling Future Data Center Workloads 

Published on Apr 1, 2015




> Sirius, an open-source digital assistant created at Michigan, can serve as a powerful tool for researchers to use in modeling the data center workloads of the future, which will be based heavily on image and voice processing and Q&A services, as opposed to text searches. It can also help researchers to improve the digital assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Lucida Demo

Published on Sep 19, 2015




> A demonstration of Lucida (aka Sirius reincarnated).

----------

